# Divisor Y Sumador de Potencia RF



## yamil2009 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Hola a todos. alguien podria postar un circuito sumador de potencia para sumar dos modulos de potencia de 300W. cada modulo esta compuesto de dos transistores BLF177.*
Gracias 
 Atte *YAMIL*


----------



## GustyArte (Oct 5, 2009)

Te adjunto uno, es para BLF278, pero va perfectamente para un BLF177.



Saludos


----------



## yamil2009 (Oct 7, 2009)

Muchas gracias por el Sumador, estoy armando un amplificador RF de 250 con dos BLF177 y quiero duplicar la potencia sumandole otro similar.


----------



## GustyArte (Oct 7, 2009)

Perfecto, exitos en tu proyecto y para lo que necesites aqui estamos.

Saludos!


----------



## yamil2009 (Oct 7, 2009)

queria también arpovechar en consultar si tienen referencia de esquema de un Enlace Para radio FM. tengo una duda, si es posible modificar el PLL Veronica para que actue en otra banda de frecuencia. por ejm 60 Mhz o por encima de 108 Mhz, seria entre 150 a 300 Mhz y hacer algun receptor.
Les agradeceria la información.
atte 
YAMIL


----------



## GustyArte (Oct 7, 2009)

Calculo que modificando el cristal se lo puede hacer trabajar en otra frecuencia, no te quiero mentir, pero creo que es factible.

Con respecto al enlace no tengo un esquema de un buen receptor, si encuentro algo posteo


----------



## exetv (Oct 22, 2009)

hola gustyarte, te consulto, son dos sumadores o uno? disculpas tengo esa duda, saludos.


----------



## tiago (Oct 22, 2009)

exetv dijo:


> hola gustyarte, te consulto, son dos sumadores o uno? disculpas tengo esa duda, saludos.



Exety, el sumador es el que lleva las tres resistencias, date cuenta que te ofrece dos "input" y un "output", por lo tanto suma. El otro es un divisor pues te ofrece dos "out" y un solo "in"

Saludos

Por cierto Gustyarte, la velocidad del cable de 75 ohm  es 0´82 ó 0.64? . Puede que dependa de la calidad del mismo?, estoy haciendo un enfase de antenas y no me aclaro con las longitudes y las velocidades del cable.
Saludos de nuevo.


----------



## GustyArte (Oct 22, 2009)

> Por cierto Gustyarte, la velocidad del cable de 75 ohm es 0´82 ó 0.64? . Puede que dependa de la calidad del mismo?, estoy haciendo un enfase de antenas y no me aclaro con las longitudes y las velocidades del cable.
> Saludos de nuevo.


Hola!, en el caso del RG179 es de 0,69... RG11 es 0,66.
Aqui tenes las tablas completas de los coaxiles: http://www.electronicafacil.net/tutoriales/Tabla-cable-coaxial.php

Para el calculo del enfase de dipolos es:

(0.66x75)/F= xxxx 

0.66 = Factor de velocidad del coaxil (RG11)
75 = Impedancia del cable (75 ohms)
F = Frecuencia en Mhz.

El resultado te da un numero pequeño, lo tenes que multiplicar por un numero impar (1, 3, 5, 7) hasta que te de una distancia que llegue bien el cable al dipolo.

No se en que frecuencia esta tu equipo, pero por ejemplo que este en 95.7 mhz:
(0.66x75)/95.7= 0,513 mts (51,3 cms.)
51,3 cms x 5 = 256,5 cms. (2,565 mts) ahi es una distancia que seguramente alcanza para cada dipolo.

Tiene que ser lo mas exacto posible cada cable, no tiene que superar 1 cm de error.

Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Oct 22, 2009)

Correcto, lo tengo en 107.4, la longitud es de punta a punta de los conectores "n", o sea, contando la longitud de los conectores?
En esta página. http://www.ea3abn.com/antenas FM EA3ABN.pdf   hay un plano de como hacer un divisor para dos antenas,me imagino que le podemos aplicar ésta ecuación a la longitud de los cables, ... es así?

Saludos.

Muy útil la tabla de coaxial.


----------



## GustyArte (Oct 22, 2009)

Claro, de punta a punta de conector N, incluido el repartidor.
El "empalme" de coaxiles lo tenes que sellar de la mejor manera para que no le entre agua.

En caso de enfasar 4 dipolos, tenes que hacer 3 enfases iguales, dos para los 4 dipolos y 1 para cada uno de los enfases.

Saludos


----------



## exetv (Oct 22, 2009)

Mil gracias por tu aclaracion amigo, saludos.


----------



## tiago (Oct 23, 2009)

Claro como el agua,hoy he aprendido algo mas.
Pero... seguro que el repartidor tambien cuenta?, entonces en la web que lo explica no han tenido en cuenta éste detalle.  

Por cierto, la separación entre los dipolos segun éste grafico es de 3/4 de onda, lo que equivale en mi caso a 2'09 m.
He encontrado otro planteamiento que utiliza para obtener la separacion entre dipolos la siguiente formula:  282/ frecuencia de emisión,en mi caso, 107.4 Lo cual me da un resultado de 2'62 m de separación
¿Cual es la que me sirve, o que es lo que no estoy haciendo bien?

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 24, 2009)

Hola tiago... la verdad que es todo un misterio y depende quien lo haga. por ahí vas a encontrar con que la separación ideal es lambda y por ahí 3/4 lambda... yo prefiero dejar una longitud de onda.

El martes instalé una suma de dos dipolos (les dejo foto), a los que ajusté independientemente uno con roe 1.2 y el otro un poquito menos de 1.5. Luego conecté el divisor y la roe era de 1.5 para la suma de los dos... teniendo todo bonito los subimos y fijamos... y la radio se escuchó maravillosamente.

El miércoles por la mañana vino el hombre que instaló la torre y dijo "eso está todo mal", refiriendose a que los conectores no tenían ninguna protección contra el agua... así que subió y puso cinta autosoldante en las fichas... en esto forzó la ficha del dipolo superior y según me comentan cuando se desenganchó el arnés pisó donde no debía, rompiendo la derivación en T que une las dos ramas con el cable de bajada... lo acomodó con la mano y se fue sin hacerse cargo... la culpa de quien es??? bueno... será mía... jeje

Bueno la cosa es que bajamos las antenas revisamos todo y parece ok, pero algo no quedó muy bien que digamos porque segun como sople el viento todo se despelota...

Después de toda esta historia mi cuestión es la siguiente... voy a rehacer el divisor, pero no consigo RG11... así que me preguntaba si puedo usar RG59... con todo este asunto la potencia no está muy bien definida jeje en principio (de palabra) el equipo es de 100w, pero el transistor de salida es un MRF247 así que yo me tiro más por que tire entre 40 y 60w (ya que esa es mi lectura con buena roe). Me servirá el RG59 entonces para hacer el divisor? y en caso de querer aumentar potencia, se podrá seguir usando ese mismo divisor hecho con el cable de tv?


----------



## tiago (Oct 24, 2009)

Hola DJ_Gleen, llevo algunos años con antenas de 27 Mhz y algunas de 144,pero son antenas comerciales que se instalan y punto.
En la banda de comercial de Fm y ademas con antenas autoconstruidas,es otro rollo,ademas nunca he enfasado.
Si algo me sale mal no sabria si achacarselo al cable, a la separacion entre dipolos o a que no he tenido en cuenta de modo correcto el factor de velocidad,por eso necesito tenerlo todo claro para saber de que forma he de actuar en caso de fallo,llevo como tecnico de reparaciones 25 años, y si no tienes claro alguno de estos factores la puesta a punto es inviable, a no ser que te salga a la primera de forma casual.
Eso en cuanto a los aparatos, así que en cuanto a las antenas ni te digo.
Muy buena pinta la de esa torre, yo llevo años sin subir a ninguna,ni volveré a subir.
Me imagino que no estas en España ¿No?, aqui no se pueden montar esas torres sin que venga la policia en unas horas.
Por cierto mis dipolos son circulares pues estoy en ciudad,los tuyos son match.
En cuanto a lo del cable mira la tabla que hay algo mas arriba es extraordinaria.El cable que dices es de 73 ohm, no de 75.
Saludos.


----------



## GustyArte (Oct 28, 2009)

> Por cierto, la separación entre los dipolos segun éste grafico es de 3/4 de onda, lo que equivale en mi caso a 2'09 m.
> He encontrado otro planteamiento que utiliza para obtener la separacion entre dipolos la siguiente formula: 282/ frecuencia de emisión,en mi caso, 107.4 Lo cual me da un resultado de 2'62 m de separación
> ¿Cual es la que me sirve, o que es lo que no estoy haciendo bien?


Mira, las grandes marcas, la mayoría, se calcula a 3/4 de onda la separación entre dipolos, es para un correcto enfase.
Cuando utilizan otras separaciones, lo que sucede es que se altera el lóbulo de radiación, pudiendo causar "sombras" en tu cobertura.

Yo con 4 circulares uso 3/4 de separación, quedate tranquilo que asi se usa en la mayoría de los casos


----------



## diego_z (Nov 6, 2009)

GustyArte dijo:


> Te adjunto uno, es para BLF278, pero va perfectamente para un BLF177.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 24076
> 
> 
> Saludos


hola vecino esto serviria para dos transistores de 20 w?con 40 en este pueblito soy gardel jaja, o donde consigo tr de mas potencia por ej el BLF278,


----------



## wahuala (Nov 6, 2009)

hola quisiera saber como es el calculo para el sumador para 300 w + 300w 
ya que tengo una fm de 300 y quiero sumarle uno mas de 300
               gracias...


----------



## GustyArte (Nov 7, 2009)

diego_z dijo:


> hola vecino esto serviria para dos transistores de 20 w?con 40 en este pueblito soy gardel jaja, o donde consigo tr de mas potencia por ej el  BLF278,


Si tenes los dos modulos de 20 watts ya armados, si te sirve perfectamente, pero si vas a comprar, no te conviene, es preferible comprar un transistor para 40w que dos de 20.

El BLF278 lo conseguís en Bs. As. buscalo en google y seguro lo encontras, pero te doy un consejo, hay mucha diferencias de costos/riesgos de armar uno de 300w con uno de 150w con el BLF177, con este ultimo es mucho mas sencillo el armado, fuente mas pequeña y menos margen de error.



> hola quisiera saber como es el calculo para el sumador para 300 w + 300w
> ya que tengo una fm de 300 y quiero sumarle uno mas de 300
> gracias...


Tenes que hacer dos, un divisor que iria de tu exitador a cada lineal y un sumador que va a la salida de cada lineal al filtro, de ahi a tu antena.

El calculo es como lo puse mas arriba:

(0.66x75)/F= xxxx 

0.66 = Factor de velocidad del coaxil (RG11)
75 = Impedancia del cable (75 ohms)
F = Frecuencia en Mhz.

Pero en este caso no hace falta multiplicar el valor que te da, con la longitud que te da la formula es suficiente

El divisor es como la primera imagen y el sumador como la segunda.
Cuidado con la potencia de las resistencias, tendrían que ser de 40 watts cada una, son resistencias de RF.


----------



## diego_z (Nov 7, 2009)

pero mira que e buscado y hasta ahora nada encuentro che , gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 7, 2009)

tiago, el tema de los dipolos al final era el conector "T" que usé para unir las dos ramas del divisor al cable de bajada... el que puse en un principio andaba bien, pero como dije antes... alguien metió la pata (en serio... pisaron el cable y lo rompieron), el que conseguí para cambiarlo se veía más robusto... pero terminó siendo de muy mala calidad... después de luchar mucho, decidí recorrer lo necesario (seis casas de electrónica en dos ciudades) y conseguí el mismo que puse al principio... después de eso... problema resuelto. No puse cinta autosoldante a las conexiones, incluso el cable del condensador está expuesto en su parte inferior y tras un par de lluvias la roe sigue siendo buena, incluso midiendo mientras llueve. Voy por la idea de que es preferible que se escurra solito. Ademas, todos los extremos de los caños tienen tapas plasticas.

Respecto a la torre... bueno... se ve buena... es robusta (30 cm y muy pesada), pero tiene una chanchada... la reducción de 23 centrimetros para el tramo superior es una chapa soldada al tramo inferior... pero mal soldada... en verdad da miedo subir a ese ultimo tramo... rechina cada vez que uno se cuelga y sólo queda pensar en otra cosa. Además, todas las riendas son recicladas... por eso algunas tienen aisladores y otras no. El tema de la responsabilidad civil corre en caso de que la estructura se caiga o algo por el estilo, y ahí es donde quedan pegados todos los responsables (el del terreno donde está instalada, el que la instaló, el ingeniero que debería haber firmado por la obra civil, el seguro que se puede contratar si un ingeniero firma, etc).

Por qué no vas a volver a subir a una torre? si se puede preguntar claro (no estas obligado a responder).


----------



## GustyArte (Dic 7, 2009)

Permiso... agrego algo... no se debe usar conector "T" para un divisor de potencia, ya que son malos para estos usos, es recomendable hacer la union en una cajita de bronce o cobre y rellenarlo con resina, es lo mejor


----------



## tiago (Dic 7, 2009)

Bueno, la verdad es que lo he pasado muy mal arriba de las torres, Hay algunas que al estar situadas en montes bastante altos, me he helado las manos mientars estaba arriba y no podia decir,debido al entumecimiento si estaba agarrandome fuerte o flojo a la torre,creo que pude bajar de milagro, habia una fuente en medio del cerro en la que metí las manos, aquel agua deberia estar a 2 o 3 grados pero la noté muy cálida.En otra los tensores  estaban tan oxidados y cedidos que solo un loco habria subido, yo lo hice porque si no mi jefe me echaba la bulla, por cierto su mujer era agente de seguros y estaba empeñada en que le firmase una póliza de seguro de vida ... la muy **** .
Este jefe tambien nos hacia usar inventos suyos y solo cuando estabas arriba te decia que el cinturon que te estaba sujetando lo habia hecho él con no se que material,el caso es que habia que controlar bastante porque perdia tensión por minutos.
Eso y mas cosas ... Terminé muy quemado, ya he perdido algún buen trabajo en empresas de reparación de emisoras porque les he dicho que no me subo a una torre.
Es algo que tengo muy claro.
Saludos.
PD Te stoy hablando de torres de 14 metros en adelante situadas en riscos y/o edificios altísimos,de los que cualquier caida me hubiesen tenido que despegar del suelo o de las piedras con espátulas de carrocero.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 7, 2009)

Tal cual dice GustyArte... dos planchuelitas de bronce con ranuras fresadas para que pasen los cables y una buena soldadura es lo mejorcito.

Tiago, más que comprensible. El arnés anticaidas que tengo es marca PROWORK (aparentemente nacional) y me encomiendo a él con mucho miedo siempre... de cualquier manera, arriba, uno no puede darse el lujo de pensar en que si algo falla se muere... así que sólo queda trabajar lo más rápido y seguro posible y disfrutar de la vista que a mayor altura, mejor es!

PD: cada vez que subo a una torre me quedan los brazos llenos de moretones... y... cómo le explico eso a la bruja?


----------



## el tierno (Dic 10, 2009)

holas amigo ahora que estan hablando de divisores y sumadores en el caso de TX de television como seria ¿escucharon hablar de las tarjetas amplificadoras Delta 
quiero sumar dos del modelo P-150UHF


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 11, 2009)

Bueno... esa potencia te tira 55w entre 470 y 860 mhz... eso es uhf...

Asumo que para conseguir 100w lo que tenes que hacer es establecer las dos frecuencias (audio y video) estas frecuencias varian en separación y canal según el país. Tipicamente el sonido va 5.5mhz por encima del video. Sacas el promedio de estas dos frecuencias y armas el divisor como se explicó antes (pero ajustado a esa frecuencia "central")...

Si estoy equivocado, favor de correjirme.


----------



## GustyArte (Dic 11, 2009)

Espero no equivocarme, pero me parece que no es tan sencillo, debe ser un divisor/sumador de banda ancha, por el audio y video, no creo que el diseño propuesto aca se ajuste a lo que necesita...

Ojo, me puedo equivocar, alguno debe tener un dato mas preciso


----------



## tiago (Dic 12, 2009)

Volviendo al diagrama original. El cable ha de ir arrollado de alguna forma en especial?
Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Dic 22, 2009)

Y otra cosa...
Los circuitos estan montados con cable de 75 Ohm,en ambos casos.
Pero el tipo de cable es diferente, ¿Porque es así? ... ¿No se pueden montar ambos con rg 11?
Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 22, 2009)

entre más grueso más mejor.


----------



## GustyArte (Dic 22, 2009)

No es necesario enrollarlo de forma especial, pero se le hace como un "rulo" para que quede mas acomodado en el gabinete.

Sobre el coaxil, se usa ese tipo por sus características y sobre todo porque son fáciles de manipular (hablando del divisor interno para modulos)


----------



## tiago (Dic 23, 2009)

Muy bien, aqui hace ya mucho que se dejó de lado el tema de la radiofrecuencia y es complicadisimo encontrar algo mas allá del rg58 o rg 213.
El rg11 lo pienso sacar de las instalaciones que las distribuidoras de tv cable tienen por aquí,que creo que servirá,porque si lo pides en los comercios no saben ni de que cable les estas hablando.
Es tan triste como cierto. ...Saludos.


----------



## GustyArte (Dic 23, 2009)

@tiago fijate que tipo de dielectrico tiene el coaxil, porque hay dos clases, de polietileno (el mas comun) y el foam
Tenes que tener en cuenta la velocidad de propagacion de cada tipo:
Polietileno: 0,66
Foam: 0,89

El del cable, si no me equivoco es Foam, no estoy seguro, depende del operador de cable, pero es identificable el dielectrico, uno es blanco y el otro transparente.

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 24, 2009)

el rg6 es bastante fácil de conseguir... es de 75 ohms y bastante grueso... no tanto como el rg11, pero por ahí le anda..., aunque de foam (casi todo lo que se consigue por aca es foam)


----------



## tiago (Dic 24, 2009)

Bueno ... voy a ver si consigo el cable, y con él en la mano os cuento como es.Entiendo lo que me quereis decir... Ya os cuento.Buscaré varias muestras.
Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 25, 2009)

en realidad el rg59 vendría mejor... puesto que no es de 75 ohms (y la impedancia que queremos no es de75 ohms)... además, se debería bancar hasta 300w sin problema.


----------



## el tierno (Abr 5, 2010)

yop tambien estuve en torres y la verdad solo pa valientes, a pesar de su peligro pues no cae nada mal un sencillo extra, y asi como dice tiago , pues pero es bonito tener una vista privilegiada desde lo mas alto de una ciudad jejejeje, por eso siempre digo a mis chacales usar linea de vida  para cualquier cosita q*UE* pase  , gracias a  Dios no  me ha pasado nada  hasta el momento ............


----------



## Martinn (May 20, 2010)

HOla gente como les va, soy nuevo en el foro y veo q hay muchos en las mismas q yo , ja, les escribo por q qiero sumar dos amplificadores liniales de 150 watts, estuve viendo las imagenes de los archivos adjuntos y me surgio la sigiente duda, las resistencias de cuantos watts deberias ser para poder sumar ambos amplificadores de 150?? desde ya muchas gracias espero alguna respuesta,, saludos!!


----------



## claudio230 (Oct 24, 2010)

a ver martinn los ampli los tenes en un mismo cabinete ???? ya tenes dividida la excitacion???? a cada ampli¿¿? tienen fuente independiente??? de ser asi los sumas con coaxil de 75 ohms


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 29, 2011)

Hola, también quiero sumar dos etapas de 300w para obtener 600w. Que tan necesarias son las resistencias en el divisor? no se supone que hay que ajustar el excitador en 16 watts y luego simplemente conectar los modulos de potencia con dos ramas de 1/4 de onda? (igual al sumador pero conectado al revez, como si se enfasaran antenas)... en caso de que sean necesarias... todavia tienen que ser de 40w?


----------



## GustyArte (Ene 29, 2011)

A ver... las resistencias no son taaan necesarias si en cada modulo tenes una eficaz proteccion de roe, de lo contrario hay que poner la resistencia.
La funcion principal es disipar en calor la diferencia de potencia entra ambos amplificadores para balancear mas la suma, de lo contrario si un amplificador fallara, automaticamente destruiria el otro (si no tuviese proteccion).

Yo sume dos modulos de 300 con una resistencia, de 100 ohms y de 250 watts de disipacion.

Saludos!


----------



## klaistron (Feb 13, 2011)

si no pongo las resistencias que ocurre funsionaria igual

les voy a pedir ayuda tengo dos dipolos abiertos de fm ajustados con una roe de 1,5. cuando los conecto para sumarlos la roe aumenta muchisimo y salta el equipo por roe el arnes esta bien incluso arme otro pero el problema persiste si alguno tiene idea de lo que pude ser se lo agradecere gracias


----------



## GustyArte (Feb 13, 2011)

Si cada equipo o modulo tiene proteccion de roe, podes evitar la resistencia de lo contrario no es recomendable.

Sobre los dipolos... donde los ajustaste? o sea en que condiciones, puesto sobre la torre o donde?


----------



## klaistron (Feb 13, 2011)

gusty gracias por responder las antenas las ajuste sobre un caño porque el lugar es muy alto y no nesecito torre el lugar esta libre la verdad que me desconcerto lo que asen la medicion es con un bird. por seperado ele quipo funciona bien no marca nada de roe y no salta la proteccion te aclaro que el equipo es de 250w con indicador mediante led de la potencia ,del roe y de las alrmas y salta por roe y baja la potencia.


   desde ya gracias


----------



## GustyArte (Feb 14, 2011)

Si me decis que individualmente cada dipolo marca bien lo que es roe, tendrias que verificar tu arnes de enfase, tambien el coaxil, todo con cargas fantasmas asi podes detectar donde esta el problema.

Si los dipolos estan realmente bien ajustados y el arnes tambien, no tendrias que tener problemas


----------



## klaistron (Feb 14, 2011)

gusty ise un monton de pruebas conecte la carga con el arnes y como no tengo dos cargas puse el cable conectado primero la ficha que va a una antena al transmisor la otra ficha a la carga no tengo casi perdida luego conecte el centro al transmisor y probe con una rama y la otra y tube el mismo resultadotengo otra resistencia voy a construir otra carga para poder probar todo el arnes de una ves con los cargas en lugar de las antenas si llego aver algo nuevo te lo cuento

     desde ya gracias


----------



## Martinn (Feb 14, 2011)

cabe destacar q el arnes lo tenes q hacer con cables coaxil de 75 homs y tene en cuenta q el cable de foam con el de plstico tiene velocidades de tranferencia diferente, fijate bien q cable tenes y el factor de velocidad para ese cable.  Pregunto, como haces medir con cargas fantasmas si el arnes esta bien??en el caso de arnes de 4 dipolos, le pongo carga fantasma a tres de los cables y conecto un dipolo y de esa manera voy viendo cual es la q mas roe tira?? o como se hace?? disculpen la pregunta espero si alguinme hace el favorr de explicarme,, gracias amigos!


----------



## GustyArte (Feb 14, 2011)

Bueno, el metodo de las cargas no es lo mejor, pero es lo que todos tenemos a mano.
El arnes se mide con una carga en cada rama, asi vemos si tiene roe o no en la entrada del arnes.

No hace falta gastar mucho, basta con bajar la potencia del exitador a 10 watts y con unas carguitas de 3 watts en cada rama (en el caso de un arnes de 4 salidas) o 6 watts (para arnes de 2 salidas) ahi podremos verificar que este todo correcto.

Ver el archivo adjunto 28751
Estas son las caguitas que use en su momento, 2 resistencias de 2 watts (100 ohms) suficiente para probar el arnes.

Mira mi post sobre eso:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/duda-sobre-divisor-potencia-dipolos-fm-arnes-30544/


----------



## davidcr85 (Feb 16, 2011)

yamil2009 dijo:


> *Hola a todos. alguien podria postar un circuito sumador de potencia para sumar dos modulos de potencia de 300W. cada modulo esta compuesto de dos transistores BLF177.*
> Gracias
> Atte *YAMIL*



  Hola un gusto, hace mucho que no entro por aca pero veo que tengo mucho que aprender y algo que compartir por aca, tengo algo de experiencia con el BLF177 (ya he quemado 3 )  y me gustaria saber si puedes aportar algo de como esta construido tu modulo con 2 BLF177 y si es comercial o lo fabricaste tu mismo.

  Un saludo a la distancia.


----------



## klaistron (Feb 17, 2011)

bueno les digo que solucione el problema que al conectar el arnes para sumar los dipolos me aumentava el roe y se cortaba el equipo era una ficha del arnes la placa de fijacion que lleva 4 tornillos se partio y como no es de una sola piesa tenia resistencia entre la placa y la rosca donde va la ficha la cambie y anda perfecto todo.
 un saludo y gracias por los consejos.


----------



## Carlosdaniel (Jul 25, 2011)

Tengo un sumador de 4 modulos de 300w en FM cada uno y quiero preguntarles si con dicho sumador podria instalar solamente dos modulos de 300w. que tendria que hacer con los dos conectores que me quedan vacios?. Desde ya, muchas gracias

Carlos Daniel


----------



## claudio230 (Jul 25, 2011)

Estimado carlos daniel si solo queres conectar dos modulos de 300 vatios lo mejor seria hacer un arnes de dos cables para dos modulos, primero por que no es ni dificil ni caro, por que de lo contrario con el de 4 tendrias que poner cargas de 50 ohms y de  muchos vatios de disipasion y a la salida de la antena solo tendrias 300 vatios por que la otra potencia se iria a las cargas, eso con respecto a la salida.
Con respecto a la entrada opino lo mismo solo que ahi podes tirar 32 vatios y poner dos cargas de 10 vatios en los cables del arnes divisor que te quedan al aire por no poner los 4 modulos, pero lo mejor es hacer un arnes divisor por 2 y un arnes sumador por dos


----------



## El nene (Oct 6, 2011)

yo necesito un sumador de potencia wilkinson para 300 watt! algien sabe de algun plano? pleas


----------



## elgriego (Oct 6, 2011)

Hola el nene ,si lees los diferentes post que tratan sobre el tema enfasamiento,sumadores,distribuidores de potencia,etc etc .vas a encontrar la respuesta a tu pregunta,pero digamos que tenes que fabricar un distribuidor de potencia como el que se utiliza ,para la suma de dipolos A la inversa ,pero para dos de estos,en este mismo post esta la ecuacion de como calcularlo.

Saludos.


----------



## El nene (Oct 6, 2011)

sisi eso lo entiendo! lo que pasa es que no obtengo el resultado correcto! ya queme dos transistores mrf151g :enfadado:y no quiero quemar otros por eso! necesito algo ya echo y que tengas las medidas! porque a mi me falla algo, igual se los agradezco des de ya!


----------



## elgriego (Oct 6, 2011)

Hola El nene,complicado que se te quemen los mosfet,que dolorrrrrrrrr....

Decime la frecuencia del tx y te paso los calculos ya echos.

Saludos.


----------



## GustyArte (Oct 7, 2011)

Hola El nene, en este momento no tengo mis archivos, pero pasame la frecuencia que trabaja tu equipo y te hago el diagrama con las medidas para armar el sumador... tambien la potencia que tiene cada modulo.
Te dejo una foto de mi sumador funcionando ok





Un abrazo


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 7, 2011)

Vaya ,vaya, hasta que aparecio nuestro amigo GustyArte, se hace extrañar,saludos


----------



## GustyArte (Oct 7, 2011)

Hola amigo moises!!!, si apareci y espero no perderme otra vez.. razones laborales y de vida me alejaron pero estamos de nuevo!

Un abrazo!


----------



## El nene (Oct 7, 2011)

me salvas la vida!!! gracias!!! mira la frecuencia es la 93.7 2 modulos de  600w transistores mrf6vp11kh... te lo agradezco Monton


----------



## elgriego (Oct 7, 2011)

Hola,el nene,cada modulo es de 600w? confirmame por favor y contame mas o menos lo que vos armaste,que coaxil usaste,marca de los conectores y tipo etc.

Saludos.


----------



## El nene (Oct 7, 2011)

weno cada modulo es de 600 w fm! con cable cuaxial de 1/2 y sus conectores son de media! si te conectas en msn te dijo bien y te adjunto un archivo ok!


----------



## GustyArte (Oct 7, 2011)

Bueno, estoy de nuevo.

Antes de armar el divisor, tenes que tener en cuenta un par de cosas.

Si tus modulos son de banda ancha, tenes que ponerle las resistencias que figuran en la imagen adjunta.



Si no lo haces, tenelo por seguro que se te vuelan los mosfet si existe un mal ajuste.
La funcion de la resistencia de salida es balancear las salidas para que trabajen bien los mosfets.
Como experiencia, se me quemo un mosfet por error mio y el otro siguio funcionando sin problemas, porque la resistencia absorvio la salida del modulo que quedo funcionando.

Si tus modulos son con ajuste, podes omitir las resistencias, *PERO* cada modulo debe de tener un detector de roe y potencia correctamente funcioando, para que al momento de sumar los modulos vayas aumentando paulatinamente la potencia y ajustanto las salidas.

Calculo que debes conocer el procedimiento.

Cualquier cosa, estoy a tus ordenes.

P/D: comparti el circuito de los modulos, suena interesante.


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 7, 2011)

Amigos, hay un archivo que habla de sumar potencia, esta en el post 29 https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/tranmisor-fm-pll-nueva-electronica-37909/index2.html, del tema. Transmisor de FM pll Nueva electronica,de este maravilloso foro,
un saludo a todos.


----------



## El nene (Oct 7, 2011)

y la verdad! que con cuaxial no me sirve! tiene que ser una plaqueta! no tengo perdidas con eso! y con cuaxiales  tengo que mandarle el máximo a los mosfets! con plaqueta no la doy el máximo y así me funciona 10! como la plaqueta de GustyArte algo así! gracias igual amigos


----------



## claudio230 (Oct 7, 2011)

si mal no lei el nene uso cable de 1/2 y eso es 50 ohms no 75 no sirve para la suma


----------



## El nene (Oct 7, 2011)

50 ohms!!! pero no me sirve con cuaxiales!


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 8, 2011)

Para la suma de dos amplificadores se tiene que utilizar cable de 75 ohms, ambos de la misma longitud, el principio es el mismo que con las tarjetas o combinadores tipo wilkinson, busquen el archivo que les indique en el post nº 64: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/tranmisor-fm-pll-nueva-electronica-37909/index2.html , es un metodo bueno, solo  hay que utilizar los componentes adecuados, como condensadores de buena calidad, de acuerdo a la potencia a manejar, saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 17, 2011)

Hola Moises, no hay post nº 64 en ese tema...


----------



## GustyArte (Oct 18, 2011)

Estimado El nene... veo que tenes una importante inversion en pallets para tu emisora, te recomiendo comprar un sumador con pcb comercial, ya que hacerlo es sumamente complicado y delicado.

Si has gastado importante suma en esos modulos, por 90 dolares podes tener un sumador de pcb


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 18, 2011)

Amigo DJ_Glenn, el post 64 de este mismo hilo, es el mismo link que esta en el 68, pero dime lo pudiste ver?, saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 18, 2011)

Ahh sísísí... ahora, volviendo a revisar todo el tema, es medio triste el tema del RG11... es cierto que en la mayoría de los comercios no saben ni que és... pero el RG6 creo que no tiene mucho que envidiar, ya que el conductor central no es muy diferente y a veces la maya es más densa... es cierto que las propiedades del cable en sí pasan por el dieléctrico... pero creo yo que para sumar dos lineales de 300w tiene que andar.

Respecto al RG11, tuve que comprar una bobina de 305 metros (ya casi la termino) porque el único que me vende fraccionado se queda facilmente sin cable... así que opté por poner toda la plata junta de una vez y la verdad es más conveniente... eso sí... solamente consigo en FOAM porque el de poliester cuesta más del doble y no hay diferencia en precio por metro y por bobina. Si alguien sabe de algún buen proveedor por aca que lo comente.


----------



## GustyArte (Oct 18, 2011)

Que marca compraste cristian? 

Indeca tiene buenos precios


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 1, 2011)

La otra vuelta compré BADAR, el F11 está muy bueno aunque es de FOAM y el precio bastante accesible... esta vez me encajaron una bobina de 450 metros... pero si hubiese sido el mismo cable al menos... también BADAR F11 con dieléctrico de foam, pero con maya de aluminio... así que retrocedemos... pero no pasa nada... funciona muy bien.

Cuando termine la bobina voy a tratar de comprar directamente a la fábrica.


----------

